# 144V controllers



## O'Zeeke (Mar 9, 2008)

Xanerrix said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am looking for 144V controllers and I was wondering what my options were.
> I will most likely use the ADC FBI motor at 144V.
> ...


Hi Xanerrix, i guess it depends on $, im using Curtis 1231 with a Warp11 at 144V, not all together yet so i cant tell you much more.


----------



## Greenflight (Sep 13, 2007)

Hmmm... For some reason I thought the 1231 was only rated for 120V.

Either way- If you can find one a DC Power Systems Raptor (either the 600 or the 1200) will probably serve you well. I guess the 1200 would be more desirable, as the 600 has been known to self-destruct (I haven't had any problems with mine yet though).

And of course you can never go wrong with a Zilla!


----------



## ronin4sale (Jan 29, 2008)

Zilla has a pretty decent wait time. If you are going to do that make sure you plan ahead and order it ASAP.


----------



## headrush (Jan 20, 2008)

ronin4sale said:


> Zilla has a pretty decent wait time. If you are going to do that make sure you plan ahead and order it ASAP.



I spoke to the people at Cafe Electronics and they said the Zilla 1k LV had about a 6 month lead time, and is rated to 156v. the Zilla 1K HV has a shorter lead time and is rated to 300v.

The Curtis #1231C-8601 is rated up to 144v. 

I am planning on using a Zilla, just for all the nifty features, let alone it is supposed to be a better controller. Don't forget the Zilla does need to be liquid cooled.


----------



## ronin4sale (Jan 29, 2008)

FYI, price difference between the LV and HV is about $700.


----------



## AmpEater (Mar 10, 2008)

You could always get a 144v/156v controller from Logisystems such as this one. Zilla performance without the wait.

Kelly controllers also make a 144v controller, but you're limited to 500A peak/250A cont.​


----------



## headrush (Jan 20, 2008)

AmpEater said:


> You could always get a 144v/156v controller from Logisystems such as this one. Zilla performance without the wait.
> 
> Kelly controllers also make a 144v controller, but you're limited to 500A peak/250A cont.​


If I am going to spend that much, the Zilla has way more features with its hairball attachment.


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

What about Zapi - are they still making controllers? They had a fairly popular 600A DC controller with Regen braking built in. 
May be a myth but the word about town is that anyone and everyone who used Zapi's regen braking subsequently had major controller problems.


----------



## Mannyman (Jul 26, 2007)

I use the Belktronix 144V 500A system. 
http://belktronix.com/

It's for people on a budget.
For $2250 you get:
(1) 144VDC, 500A DC Motor Controller
(12) Battery Monitor Boards
(12) Power Resistors
(1) 120VAC PFC 1kW Charger with Isolation 
and DC/DC 650W Converter with Isolation
(1) Throttle Interface Module
(1) Vehicle Integration Module
(1) Charge Detection Module
(1) BatMon Isolation Module
(1) Contactor
(1) 600A Fuse
(2) Cooling Fans
(2) Mounting Brackets and hardware
(1) Installation and Wiring Guide

He's willing to make an 850A if demand is there.


----------



## Twilly (Jan 22, 2008)

I ordered a Curtis 1231-8601 last week and found out there is a 1 month backorder... rated at 144 Vdc


----------



## Muju (Jan 25, 2008)

Do all controllers have that starting tone or just the Curtis? I am specifically wondering about the Zillas.


----------



## headrush (Jan 20, 2008)

Mannyman said:


> I use the Belktronix 144V 500A system.
> http://belktronix.com/
> 
> It's for people on a budget.
> ...


Wow, that is not a bad deal at all. Looks like this would take care of the charging of the batteries as well as the controller and many of the sub systems. If I am not mistaken.


----------



## Twilly (Jan 22, 2008)

Muju said:


> Do all controllers have that starting tone or just the Curtis? I am specifically wondering about the Zillas.


I believe it is just the Curtis, If you have ever drivin a golf cart with a curtis controller, you have heard it... Its not annoying, but I wouldnt mount it to the firewall either


----------



## Xanerrix (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks guys for all this info
Much appreciated!!


----------



## Dan Frederiksen (Jul 26, 2007)

if budget is important I'd probably look to the new 144v Kelly


----------



## the slashmaster (Feb 24, 2008)

Dan Frederiksen said:


> if budget is important I'd probably look to the new 144v Kelly


Thanks for pointing them out. 900-1000 dollars 500 amps 144 volts. Do you guys think the regen one is worth getting? http://www.kellycontroller.com/shop/?mod=cat&cat_id=20


----------



## Dan Frederiksen (Jul 26, 2007)

I've heard that regen with DC motors is problematic but I don't know if there is actually any truth to it


----------



## Mastiff (Jan 11, 2008)

You'd require a Permanent Magnet motor to use the regen feature on that controller.

Most EV motors are Series Wound Motors, which to my understanding there is no way to have actual "regenerative" breaking from these motors, only forced motor breaking which takes up energy.

Those Kelly controllers look good for $900 you get 144v and 250A continuous, fully programmable, current limiting controls, high pedal disable.

That's everything you need in an EV.


----------



## headrush (Jan 20, 2008)

After looking at the Kelly page and trying to take a few reality pills. I think I have waffled over to the Kelly for the controller. Lets see..... Almost $1000 to put into batteries, motor, or... hehe stereo... hmmmm  I think the money savings a lone is worth it.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 25, 2008)

> You'd require a Permanent Magnet motor to use the regen feature on that controller.
> 
> Most EV motors are Series Wound Motors, which to my understanding there is no way to have actual "regenerative" breaking from these motors, only forced motor breaking which takes up energy.


You forgot to mention shunt wound motors which can also do regen. Some people perfer to call them seperatly excited motors since the controller controls the shunt field and armature independently.


----------



## chrisst907 (Mar 27, 2008)

A 144 v controller is not that much, They run between $1250 and $ 1615 depending on the AMPS you have to remember when looking at that controller that is is being MARKED way up. I have a price list of the true prices if you are intrested


----------



## Dan Frederiksen (Jul 26, 2007)

I would very much like to see those prices


----------



## chrisst907 (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi, since I do not know what you are interested in specifically, I am posting prices for the automotive controllers and not the smaller "golf cart" ones. 
Let me know if you have anymore questions
48-72 volt 550amp $980 
48-72 volt 750amp $ 1,115
48-72 volt 1000amp $ 1,280 
72- 120 volt 550amp $ 1,210
72- 120 volt 750amp $1,345
72-120 volt 1000amp $1,480
120-144 volt 550amp $ 1,250
120-144 volt 750 amp $ 1,345
120-144 volt 1000amp $1,615
120-156 volt 550amp $ 1,345
120-156volt 750amp $ 1,590
120- 156 volt 1000amp $1,825


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Dennis said:


> You forgot to mention shunt wound motors which can also do regen. Some people perfer to call them seperatly excited motors since the controller controls the shunt field and armature independently.


except the kelly controllers do not currently support shunt wound motors...


----------



## MrCrabs (Mar 7, 2008)

frodus said:


> except the kelly controllers do not currently support shunt wound motors...


Their site says they do.

http://www.kellycontroller.com/mot/Brushed-Motor-Speed_Controller.html

However they only go to 72 volts.... so only good for a small car or motorcycle


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

MrCrabs said:


> Their site says they do.
> 
> http://www.kellycontroller.com/mot/Brushed-Motor-Speed_Controller.html
> 
> However they only go to 72 volts.... so only good for a small car or motorcycle


hot damn, they keep adding controllers don't they....

my appologies! But you're right, they're still limited to 72V.


----------



## headrush (Jan 20, 2008)

frodus said:


> hot damn, they keep adding controllers don't they....
> 
> my appologies! But you're right, they're still limited to 72V.


They do have controllers with higher Volts:

http://www.kellycontroller.com/mot/High-Voltage-DC-Motor-Controller.html

but no where near the price of the other ones you were looking at.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

headrush said:


> They do have controllers with higher Volts:
> 
> http://www.kellycontroller.com/mot/High-Voltage-DC-Motor-Controller.html
> 
> but no where near the price of the other ones you were looking at.


you're comparing apples and oranges..... shunt wound controllers and series/PM high voltage controllers.


----------



## headrush (Jan 20, 2008)

frodus said:


> you're comparing apples and oranges..... shunt wound controllers and series/PM high voltage controllers.


I did not see that. Man you learn more everyday. And as I have no idea about the difference, would you mind explaining?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

headrush said:


> I did not see that. Man you learn more everyday. And as I have no idea about the difference, would you mind explaining?


Here goes, anyone chime in to clarify more, but I'm pretty sure I've got it right....

PM DC motor uses a Permanent magnet on the outside of the motor for the field. The armature has coils in it, and uses brushes. There are 2 connection points. Just like the motors in small Radioshack RC cars, only bigger. You can get regen.

Series motor uses a field winding on the outside of the motor for the field. The armature has coils in it, and uses brushes. There are 4 connection points. one of the field connections gets connected to one of the armature connections (depending on what direction you want it to rotate). The current goes through the field winding and through the armature back to the controller. No regen (well, not in any controllers I've seen, due to more complicated hardware needed).

Shunt wound/Seperately excited has field coils and armature like the series, but the field coil is lower voltage and lower current and uses smaller diameter copper windings, but has more windings in it. There are 4 connections, but it uses a special type of controller that has 4 connections. 2 for field, and 2 for armature. It takes care of the reversing of the field coil so you can get regen, as well as weakening the field to overspeed the motor. You also don't need a F/R contactor.

Hope that helped, I tried to keep it simple.... thats my understanding of it all.

I'm using a series wound DC motor.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

frodus said:


> Here goes, anyone chime in to clarify more, but I'm pretty sure I've got it right....
> 
> Shunt wound/Seperately excited has field coils and armature like the series, *but the field coil is lower voltage* and lower current and uses smaller diameter copper windings, but has more windings in it. There are 4 connections, but it uses a special type of controller that has 4 connections. 2 for field, and 2 for armature. It takes care of the *reversing of the field coil so you can get regen*, as well as weakening the field to overspeed the motor. You also don't need a F/R contactor.


Hi frodus,

I'll chime in to clarify a couple of points. Probably pretty picky, but....

The shunt or SepEx motor field is at a higher voltage than that of a series motor. The field voltage for a shunt motor is equal to the armature voltage. The field voltage for a SepEx motor varies, usually lower than the armature supply voltage. The field voltage for a series wound motor is very low, a few volts or less, because it is in series with the armature and carries full armature current.

Also, SepEx controllers do not reverse the field to get regeneration. The field and armature polarity stays the same for motoring and generating. Just that the armature voltage is boosted above the battery voltage to reverse current and charge the battery while producing negative torque (braking).

Regards,

major


----------



## jwalin (May 7, 2008)

So does anyone currently use a Kelly controller? Are they reliable, and better than the Curtis?

Jeff


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Ask these guys:
http://www.evalbum.com/cntrl/KELY


----------

